

Ask HN: Best lists of 2013? - navait

I found some lists posted here of best articles and books on technology to be useful in 2013. What other lists are out there this year?
======
tiemand
I find the Economist Books of the Year list pretty interesting
[http://www.economist.com/news/books-and-
arts/21591150-best-w...](http://www.economist.com/news/books-and-
arts/21591150-best-writing-2013-covered-among-other-things-american-foreign-
policy-israel)

